# Number ones



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Do you have a number one guitar in your collection? If so, what makes it number one?

I like all of my guitars. Some of them required a bit of work, but they all play and sound great. A number one guitar for me is just the one that ends up in my hands the most often. It's the one that sounds right through my gear and it's what I grab the odd time I play outside of my house.

For me, it's my strat. Boring, I know. But it's the one that made me finally understand strats.

It started out as an EJ strat that I got via a trade. It came with a Callaham bridge. Over time, the neck grew unstable, so I replaced it with an AllParts neck. Stainless steel frets, 12" radius. I added an Illitch noise-cancelling pickguard because I love the sound of those pickups. It also has the EJ / Jimmie Vaughan wiring (bridge and middle each have a tone control; middle has none).

After all the hours I've logged on this thing, I know it like the back of my hand. I think that's the key thing. A guitar first has to do what you want it to do and then you have to put in the time with it.

I love trying out other guitars, even vintage and boutique stuff once in a blue moon. Maybe it's cognitive dissonance (or lack of funds) but they're not the same. I think it's the time I put in with my guitars that makes them more valuable to me.

What about your number one(s)? What makes those guitars special to you?









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

My Simon Law SVL Strat; have owned it for 9 years and sounds great with any rig or amp I plug into.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Alex said:


> My Simon Law SVL Strat; have owned it for 9 years and sounds great with any rig or amp I plug into.


Very nice! Great colour.

Both Kemper _and_ Fractal...if this were another forum, heads would explode.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> Very nice! Great colour.
> 
> Both Kemper _and_ Fractal...if this were another forum, heads would explode.


Both units are excellent but recently sold my Kemper rig.

the color on the SVL is Daytona Blue. There is a slight amount of sparkle in the finish that you can only view up close. Very cool finish.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't have pics of it yet.
2016 Gibson EB4


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My R8 with an after market set of pickups. Hasn't been back in the case since I got it.











PRS CE22. Pretty versitile with the split coils, used it in the band quite a bit.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

My number one has to be my ovation copy the "applause" . This guitar was given to me over 25 years ago. It has seen its share of bumps, cigarette burns on the headstock, bruises as well as two drunk guys falling on it and splitting the top from the rounded back. Its moved with me from one city to another as well as 4 or 5 different houses. I met my wife in 96 and we started a family so the old guitar went to the back burner for a while. I pulled it out from time to time to play it but it never got the attention it deserved until about 3 years ago. I have many guitars now in my collection but the applause will always be my number one. It takes me back to when I was a younger man whenever I pick it up!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Don’t really have a number one exactly but for grab and go electric jam this Jr would be it.

Acoustic open mic that’s a bit on the scruffy side I would take this Sigma DR 28 V.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

My 57 Junior Custom Shop


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

My mid 70s Les Paul Signature.
I’ve had it the longest and played it the most. I could be wrong but I believe it’s the only model that Gibson made that has the combination of the following. (Other than later model semi hollow Les Pauls maybe)

A. semi hollow
B. 16th fret neck joint
C.24-3/4 scale
D. 1-11/16 nut.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Acoustic Tom said:


> My number one has to be my ovation copy the "applause" . This guitar was given to me over 25 years ago. It has seen its share of bumps, cigarette burns on the headstock, bruises as well as two drunk guys falling on it and splitting the top from the rounded back. Its moved with me from one city to another as well as 4 or 5 different houses. I met my wife in 96 and we started a family so the old guitar went to the back burner for a while. I pulled it out from time to time to play it but it never got the attention it deserved until about 3 years ago. I have many guitars now in my collection but the applause will always be my number one. It takes me back to when I was a younger man whenever I pick it up!


Awesome story! Guitars with history are the best kind.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Electric? Not really. They all do their thing. I could use a hollowbody but without a regular electric gig I don't want to stretch the budget.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

If I wasn't so weird about switching between scale lengths, I'd definitely be picking up a Les Paul Jr. Those P90's sound great.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Grab n Go said:


> If I wasn't so weird about switching between scale lengths, I'd definitely be picking up a Les Paul Jr. Those P90's sound great.




Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Bigsby1967 said:


> View attachment 323782
> My mid 70s Les Paul Signature.
> I’ve had it the longest and played it the most. I could be wrong but I believe it’s the only model that Gibson made that has the combination of the following. (Other than later model semi hollow Les Pauls maybe)
> 
> ...


That's a cool LP! Definitely unique. Love the goldtop.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Mooh said:


> Electric? Not really. They all do their thing. I could use a hollowbody but without a regular electric gig I don't want to stretch the budget.


Do you have a go-to acoustic?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

@sulphur Those are some great axes. I'm a sucker for goldtops. It looks classy on a PRS.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Grab n Go said:


> Do you have a go-to acoustic?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Not really, they all do their thing. Nylon, steel, bass, resonator, 12, tenor, baritone, spruce top, mahogany top, small body, dreadnought...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My 1996 Larrivee L05-I have had multiple acoustics since then but this one stays with me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grab n Go said:


> Very nice! Great colour.
> 
> Both Kemper _and_ Fractal...if this were another forum, heads would explode.


The owner and programmer of fractal owns a Kemper 

I would have a #1, but I don't play consistently and grab various guitars for when I teach. Been gravitating to the JM for home and the Strat to teach (a case is next to the rack).

Previous to that it was my S2.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine is a 1996 Gibson es336. Everything in this guitar is perfect to me.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I never met a woman I didn't wanna... I mean, GUITAR I WANTED TO PLAY!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Budda said:


> The owner and programmer of fractal owns a Kemper
> 
> I would have a #1, but I don't play consistently and grab various guitars for when I teach. Been gravitating to the JM for home and the Strat to teach (a case is next to the rack).
> 
> Previous to that it was my S2.


JM = Jazzmaster? I definitely have more of an appreciation for them now. Like the strat, it took me a while to understand them.

I love PRS, but again, I'm weird with scale lengths. I tend to stick with 25.5".

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Chito said:


> Mine is a 1996 Gibson es336. Everything in this guitar is perfect to me.
> 
> View attachment 323797


Gorgeous! I didn't know about the ES336. Very interesting:

"Both the solid maple top and the sides and back of this guitar have been manufactured out of a solid block of mahogany wood."

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

rollingdam said:


> My 1996 Larrivee L05-I have had multiple acoustics since then but this one stays with me.
> 
> View attachment 323795


Beautiful. I love that L series shape. I have a D-03R but I think L series is more my thing.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Acoustic Tom said:


> My number one has to be my ovation copy the "applause" .


Got this one new in 74 when I was in grade 11. Traded the store owner my bass master mark two, 4x10 cab and a 12 gauge shotgun for the guitar. Took this guitar everywhere; across the country by car and by air and it has survived many drunken binges.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grab n Go said:


> JM = Jazzmaster? I definitely have more of an appreciation for them now. Like the strat, it took me a while to understand them.
> 
> I love PRS, but again, I'm weird with scale lengths. I tend to stick with 25.5".
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Yep jazzmaster. Only reason I didn't get one when we got our fender deal was I was very worried about popping strings off the bridge when I really slam down. Didn't have money for bridge upgrades either. I'm pretty flexible with scale length.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm thinking it's prolly this tele;








It just works with so many styles of music that it's hard to deny it spot number one.
The guitar I prefer playing changes often though.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My gold American Original 50s Strat. It’s comfortable and the neck is excellent. I own four electrics and this get about 2/3 of my electric time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I have my #1. It's a constantly evolving modded Squire CVC Telecaster. I bought it new when I decided to pick up the instrument again in my 20s. It's the guitar I developed myself, as a guitarist, and built my sound/style on.

The #2 is the one I can't nail down. I currently have a 2 way tie for my #2 Tele position, and a 2 way tie for my #1 non-Tele slot.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the most versatile electric that I have except for taking it anywhere - the case is like lugging a keyboard.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

Alex said:


> My Simon Law SVL Strat; have owned it for 9 years and sounds great with any rig or amp I plug into.
> 
> View attachment 323765
> View attachment 323766


Oh lordy.. How is this? What would you compare it to?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zztomato said:


> I'm thinking it's prolly this tele;
> View attachment 323806
> 
> It just works with so many styles of music that it's hard to deny it spot number one.
> The guitar I prefer playing changes often though.


I owned that Tele - it is a great one


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TheGASisReal said:


> Oh lordy.. How is this? What would you compare it to?


A lot of it is personal spec preferences but most people that have tried out my SVL S will utter a "wow" or equivalent. The pickups are the Suhr Fletcher/Landau model and the bridge pup, compared to other models, stands out when overdriven with a nice beefy tone. The bridge pup on a Strat can be hit or miss and this one holds up really well even compared to my humbucker guitars. The back of the neck has a satin feel (and a nice flame as well) and the fret edges are rolled off similar to a Tyler guitar. The neck carve is a nice chunky C (again similar to the '59 Tyler neck carve) and the fretboard radius is a compound 7.25" - 9.5". I think why i like it so much is that it has a perfect mix of vintage and modern vibe with the needle pointing slightly more to the vintage vibe (whereby a Tyler points to the modern Strat style). I had another SVL, Tele style, and while it was a good guitar, it did not have the vibe of this SVL S. Just one of those guitars that you plug into anything and it sounds great.

a pic of both SVL’s - nice match but the Tele was sold.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zztomato said:


> I'm thinking it's prolly this tele;
> 
> It just works with so many styles of music that it's hard to deny it spot number one.
> The guitar I prefer playing changes often though.


Is that a Roger Mayer Wah/Volume on your board Jerome? I had one a few years back and remains one of my favorites.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My Number One rotatess--depending on mood & what I'm playing.
Don't make me pick.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Grab n Go said:


> Do you have a number one guitar in your collection? If so, what makes it number one?
> 
> I like all of my guitars. Some of them required a bit of work, but they all play and sound great. A number one guitar for me is just the one that ends up in my hands the most often. It's the one that sounds right through my gear and it's what I grab the odd time I play outside of my house.
> 
> ...


your comments on what matters and value are so right on. I’m in full agreement.

My #1 is my ‘57 AVRI Hot Rod. I’ve had it since 2008 and it has all the specs I want. Only change I made was Lace Sensor PUPs.








I GAS for others and do plan to add a Tele at sometime, but this Strat shall remain.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

this parts caster is probably what I play the most. It was also leaps and bounds my most inexpensive guitar.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Alex said:


> Both units are excellent but recently sold my Kemper rig.
> 
> the color on the SVL is Daytona Blue. There is a slight amount of sparkle in the finish that you can only view up close. Very cool finish.


What made you choose the Fractal over the Kemper? I've never played through either so I'm curious.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

zztomato said:


> I'm thinking it's prolly this tele;
> View attachment 323806
> 
> It just works with so many styles of music that it's hard to deny it spot number one.
> The guitar I prefer playing changes often though.


A tele is always a great choice. Especially with double binding. Looks sweet!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

jdto said:


> My gold American Original 50s Strat. It’s comfortable and the neck is excellent. I own four electrics and this get about 2/3 of my electric time.
> View attachment 323808


Nice! At this point, I'd say a gold finish probably looks good on just about any guitar.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> I have my #1. It's a constantly evolving modded Squire CVC Telecaster. I bought it new when I decided to pick up the instrument again in my 20s. It's the guitar I developed myself, as a guitarist, and built my sound/style on.
> 
> The #2 is the one I can't nail down. I currently have a 2 way tie for my #2 Tele position, and a 2 way tie for my #1 non-Tele slot.


Sounds like a guitar with a great story. What kind of mods?

Number two can be tough. For me, it's all a wash after my number one.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Wardo said:


> This is the most versatile electric that I have except for taking it anywhere - the case is like lugging a keyboard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 323813


Yeah those mini humbuckers can do it all and they sound great. 

Hardshell case? Yeah, they're a pain. Mine are stored away and I never use them.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

StratCat said:


> your comments on what matters and value are so right on. I’m in full agreement.
> 
> My #1 is my ‘57 AVRI Hot Rod. I’ve had it since 2008 and it has all the specs I want. Only change I made was Lace Sensor PUPs.
> 
> ...


Nice! What Lace Sensors do you have in there? 

I have them in another guitar. I was going for an 80's-90's strat plus vibe. I ended up with gold and light blue in the bridge.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't really have a number 1, but the one I play the most is my '01 LPR9.










The lighting in that pic makes the finish look darker than it really is.

I've had it for years, bought it used from Marks Guitar Loft, it's an ex-Mick Ralph's guitar. 

When Historic Makeovers was first set up, I sent it to them and had them replace the truss rod (to vintage style without the condom) and put a Brazilian board on it. Bonus was new frets and inlays (the '01s had ugly round corner inlays). They did 2 or 3 like this, but quit doing it as it was too expensive for them.

I have an old set of Florence Voodoo 59s in it that I really like, but I did change the neck magnet to a PAF short mag. I've replaced the plastics, I can't remember if I'm using real Bees or Russian PIOs (I don't find much difference between them).

This had been my go to guitar for years, I will rotate the other LPs when gigging, but this one always sounds and plays great.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

My '02 Les Paul Standard

has a burn on the neck from before I knew about the dangers of cheap guitar stands

I've added a 335, Tele and Strat since, but this is the one!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

This guy has been my #1 for over 25 years. It's a 1994 MIJ '67 reissue. The only thing I've changed is the selector switch and the pickups. It has a thin neck similar to a '59 and plays like a dream. This guitar just sings. It very responsive to picking dynamics and a joy to play.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

dwagar said:


> I don't really have a number 1, but the one I play the most is my '01 LPR9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one heck of a guitar project! It's always satisfying when the modifications you choose really bring out the best in a guitar.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Alex said:


> Is that a Roger Mayer Wah/Volume on your board Jerome? I had one a few years back and remains one of my favorites.


It is. It's the Bel Air wah, the revision of his Vision wah special. Essentially the same but the wah range was extended a bit. I've had it or its predecessor on my board for almost 10 years. Never looked for another after using them. Great volume pedal as well- and buffer. Zero tone suck.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> What made you choose the Fractal over the Kemper? I've never played through either so I'm curious.


The Fractal is a FX8 and doesn’t have amp or cabinet modeling so it’s not a fair comparison to the Kemper. I really like the Kemper and was using it in rehearsals/jams with a trio and suspect I will own one again.

The FX8 is discontinued and for me, remains one of the best bangs for the money as a state of the art multi fx, switcher and looper in one box. The modulation and time based effects are stellar (arguably better than the Kemper) and even the overdrives are solid, however, I use the Relays in the FX8 to channel switch my RedPlate Blackline and don’t use the OD’s in the FX8.

The Kemper as a live rig is pretty hard to beat. I had tried a live rig with a Fractal AXE FX II, powered monitor and floorboard and fell short for me. In short, there can be co-existence for Fractal and Kemper as I use the ACE FX II for recording and bedroom playing volumes (all clips in my signature link are with the AXE FX II) and the Kemper in a band situation.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Alex said:


> The Fractal is a FX8 and doesn’t have amp or cabinet modeling so it’s not a fair comparison to the Kemper. I really like the Kemper and was using it in rehearsals/jams with a trio and suspect I will own one again.
> 
> The FX8 is discontinued and for me, remains one of the best bangs for the money as a state of the art multi fx, switcher and looper in one box. The modulation and time based effects are stellar (arguably better than the Kemper) and even the overdrives are solid, however, I use the Relays in the FX8 to channel switch my RedPlate Blackline and don’t use the OD’s in the FX8.
> 
> The Kemper as a live rig is pretty hard to beat. I had tried a live rig with a Fractal AXE FX II, powered monitor and floorboard and fell short for me. In short, there can be co-existence for Fractal and Kemper as I use the ACE FX II for recording and bedroom playing volumes (all clips in my signature link are with the AXE FX II) and the Kemper in a band situation.


Thanks, I'll check out your recordings. 

When you used the Kemper live, did you play through a cabinet or in ears?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

#1 is a tough one. Changes in inspiration usually leads to change in 'main' guitar for a while (i.e. Peart's death got me on a Rush/335 thing for a few months). But if you calculate all the hours I've played on all my guitars, there is one clear winner, my completely original '77 LPC. Partially because I owned it the longest and it was one of only two (is that possible?) electric guitars I owned at the time, so I played it _a lot.








_


After playing anything else for a while, when I pick this up, it's like 'going home'. The best guitar I own by far, with the possible exception of my Lowden.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I have to talk in past tense here. 
My absolute number 1 was my 56' Strat. I bought it when I was in grade 11. Had it till a couple of years back. 
It was my go-to guitar for over 40 years. the new owner feels the same way. funny that.












also, filling that vaunted #1 position were my 51' Nocaster (sold)










and my 60' 355 (sold)










All three were guitars that I could count on for inspiration and affinity.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Thanks, I'll check out your recordings.
> 
> When you used the Kemper live, did you play through a cabinet or in ears?


A 1x12 guitar speaker cabinet


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1991 Gibson 3 knob special SG. The amp has moved on. I bought this guitar for $450. It has a problem with the neck. It has no adjustment on the truss rod and it is right at the end of its adjustment. I've had it for several years now and it plays perfectly so I'm not worried about it. It has an ebony fret board and what Gibson calls '59 Les Paul reissue pickups which are awesome. I've bought and sold quite a few guitars since I got this one but this one is still around. It just feels right when I play it.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Dave B4 said:


> My '02 Les Paul Standard
> 
> has a burn on the neck from before I knew about the dangers of cheap guitar stands
> 
> ...


Beauty! An LP among your LP's.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> This guy has been my #1 for over 25 years. It's a 1994 MIJ '67 reissue. The only thing I've changed is the selector switch and the pickups.
> 
> It has a thin neck similar to a '59 and plays like a dream. This guitar just sings. It very responsive to picking dynamics and a joy to play.


Yeah, I feel the same way about my number one strat.

Those MIJ Fenders are great. I think the electronics are the only weak point.



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> #1 is a tough one. Changes in inspiration usually leads to change in 'main' guitar for a while (i.e. Peart's death got me on a Rush/335 thing for a few months). But if you calculate all the hours I've played on all my guitars, there is one clear winner, my completely original '77 LPC. Partially because I owned it the longest and it was one of only two (is that possible?) electric guitars I owned at the time, so I played it _a lot.
> 
> View attachment 323835
> _
> ...


Gorgeous Les Paul! I think I remember seeing Alex Lifeson with a black LPC when I saw them in 1998.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

faracaster said:


> I have to talk in past tense here.
> My absolute number 1 was my 56' Strat. I bought it when I was in grade 11. Had it till a couple of years back.
> It was my go-to guitar for over 40 years. the new owner feels the same way. funny that.
> View attachment 323836
> ...


Wow. You can see the stories written all over those guitars.

Is that an original tweed deluxe as well?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> 1991 Gibson 3 knob special SG. The amp has moved on. I bought this guitar for $450. It has a problem with the neck. It has no adjustment on the truss rod and it is right at the end of its adjustment. I've had it for several years now and it plays perfectly so I'm not worried about it. It has an ebony fret board and what Gibson calls '59 Les Paul reissue pickups which are awesome. I've bought and sold quite a few guitars since I got this one but this one is still around. It just feels right when I play it.
> View attachment 323844


Yeah, my original EJ neck had that issue, except that it didn't play perfectly.

A friend of mine used to have that same model of SG. I could be wrong, but I think the ebony board helps with neck stability. It's a pretty dense wood.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> Is that an original tweed deluxe as well?


It's a 57' Tweed Super


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Right now, it's my DGT.
I've played Music Man Luke's for the past few years, but came across this DGT a couple of years back.
My love for the Luke's got the best of me and I traded the DGT for another Luke. I was offered the chance to get it back awhile ago and jumped at it. I'm glad I did. There's nothing I can add to describing a DGT that hasn't been covered a thousand times over. It just simply works. The humbuckers are perfect, and the split coils sound better than most actual single coils. 
That having been said. I'm sure the Lukather fan in me will eventually deal it for another Luke. But until that moment of weakness arrives, I'm simply going to enjoy guitar perfection.lol


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

My tastes have changed over the years. I played Gibson’s for years, my number one was a LP Standard until I picked up a PRS McCarty about 3 years ago, with a faster neck and better fret access it quickly became my number one. My newest number one is a Suhr Modern I picked up a couple months ago, the most versatile guitar I own and the neck feels amazing.





  








5D7405C3-0EB2-4D98-9FC6-4DB922CDDEC2.jpeg




__
Analogman


__
Jul 8, 2020




Suhr Modern Plus











  








0BCAB686-FCEF-4AC0-9B78-48A582D18575.jpeg




__
Analogman


__
Jul 8, 2020




PRS McCarty


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I have to talk in past tense here.
> My absolute number 1 was my 56' Strat. I bought it when I was in grade 11. Had it till a couple of years back.
> It was my go-to guitar for over 40 years. the new owner feels the same way. funny that.
> View attachment 323836
> ...



Very nice guitars Pete.  What's the story on the writing on the Tele?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

David Graves said:


> Right now, it's my DGT.
> I've played Music Man Luke's for the past few years, but came across this DGT a couple of years back.
> My love for the Luke's got the best of me and I traded the DGT for another Luke. I was offered the chance to get it back awhile ago and jumped at it. I'm glad I did. There's nothing I can add to describing a DGT that hasn't been covered a thousand times over. It just simply works. The humbuckers are perfect, and the split coils sound better than most actual single coils.
> That having been said. I'm sure the Lukather fan in me will eventually deal it for another Luke. But until that moment of weakness arrives, I'm simply going to enjoy guitar perfection.lol


Glad you got it back. That looks like a keeper.

Which Luke did you trade for?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Analogman said:


> My tastes have changed over the years. I played Gibson’s for years, my number one was a LP Standard until I picked up a PRS McCarty about 3 years ago, with a faster neck and better fret access it quickly became my number one. My newest number one is a Suhr Modern I picked up a couple months ago, the most versatile guitar I own and the neck feels amazing.


Stunning!

If PRS made a guitar with a 25.5" scale length that's not a strat, then I'd seriously give it some thought.

The Suhr Modern seems like the prototype for modern super strats. In other words, fast-playing guitars that are designed for more than just shred. Not that Ernie Ball, Tom Anderson etc. weren't already doing similarly versatile guitars, but I think Guthrie sort of highlighted this particular design.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Grab n Go said:


> Glad you got it back. That looks like a keeper.
> 
> Which Luke did you trade for?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I originally traded a Luke 2 BFR for it, then traded it for a mint Luke 2. Then swapped back a year and a half later. I had a Luke 3 in there at some point as well.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Grab n Go said:


> Sounds like a guitar with a great story. What kind of mods?
> 
> Number two can be tough. For me, it's all a wash after my number one.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Neck swapped for a maple board, twisted tele neck pickup, Hipshot B/G bender. Currently stock bridge pickup again, but had a CS Broadcaster until I borrowed it for my Esquire.

Might find itself with the TT moved to the middle, and a regular Tele neck pup put back in where it belongs soon. I could make good use of a Nashville Strat.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

My No.1 is this 1979 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe. Growler was 7 years old and slightly road worn when I bought it used at L&M as a 16 year old. Played in High School bands, Basement parties, and a number of local bars when I got to the age. I've had 1 fret job done and the bridge pup replaced in the early 90's before she carried me through 2 years of College for a degree. I use it for teaching and up to this point gigging when I do play out. Which isn't very often now. It's been heavily modded for humbuckers to replace the mini's. Duncan Custom SH-5(DCJ) in bridge and Duncan '59 in neck. Growlers like my security blanket. I'm rarely playing anything but for electric but I do put her down for a while to mess around with the other "so called" guitars.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> My No.1 is this 1979 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe. Growler was 7 years old and slightly road worn when I bought it used at L&M as a 16 year old. Played in High School bands, Basement parties, and a number of local bars when I got to the age. I've had 1 fret job done and the bridge pup replaced in the early 90's before she carried me through 2 years of College for a degree. I use it for teaching and up to this point gigging when I do play out. Which isn't very often now. It's been heavily modded for humbuckers to replace the mini's. Duncan Custom SH-5(DCJ) in bridge and Duncan '59 in neck. Growlers like my security blanket. I'm rarely playing anything but for electric but I do put her down for a while to mess around with the other "so called" guitars.
> 
> View attachment 324488


Great story! That is one badass LP.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Can't recall exactly when I acquired it (2013?) but everything became a distant 2nd, 3rd, etc after that. It instantly became #1 because I _loved_ the neck carve right away and it played effortlessly, it's super-light @ 5.5 lbs, and the (non-original) pickups are more ballsy and sweet than anything else I've heard. In the end it just felt and sounded _right_ for me so...I guess that's the best explanation? The only thing I ever changed out was the clunky bridge (and strings of course). It's now perfect. 🙂 





  








'62 Gibson SG Special




__
StevieMac


__
Mar 1, 2016












  








"Modified" '62 SG Special




__
StevieMac


__
Mar 1, 2016


__
2


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Very nice guitars Pete.  What's the story on the writing on the Tele?


They are signatures of Canadian artists that I have worked with and admire. Ian Tyson, Robbie Robertson, Randy Bachman and others.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Traded the store owner my bass master mark two, 4x10 cab and a 12 gauge shotgun


The owner of the small town music store where I bought my first guitar in the mid-80s traded a guy a used Martin for a grain auger. The auger sat beside the music store there in town for months but come harvest time somebody bought it. He would trade you just about anything to get an instrument in your hands. 

j


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd venture to say all my guitars at this point could happily be my number 1 in some capacity, but these two by builder Ex Nihilo are pretty damn special.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Can't recall exactly when I acquired it (2013?) but everything became a distant 2nd, 3rd, etc after that. It instantly became #1 because I _loved_ the neck carve right away and it played effortlessly, it's super-light @ 5.5 lbs, and the (non-original) pickups are more ballsy and sweet than anything else I've heard. In the end it just felt and sounded _right_ for me so...I guess that's the best explanation? The only thing I ever changed out was the clunky bridge (and strings of course). It's now perfect.


Nice. That SG looks like it has lots of character. 5.5lbs? That's practically a feather.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Strung_Out said:


> I'd venture to say all my guitars at this point could be my number 1 in some capacity, but these two by builder Ex Nihilo are pretty damn special.


Dang, those look _nice_. 

"Out of nothing". That's the coolest builder name ever.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

